# Greetings from Alberta



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome, and yes, springtime is a wonderful time of year for beeks!


----------



## Elwood (Apr 8, 2009)

Greetings Beeabee,

Whats bloomin in Alberta?


----------



## BeeaBee (Apr 12, 2009)

Nothing is blooming out my way so far. Need a stretch of really warm weather.Some of the Pussy Willows are just about ready. Of course we are getting 10-25cm of snow tonite and tomorrow so that won't help a whole lot.But I did hear one frog croak. That must be a good sign. Desperate people grasp at at anything that gives them hope.


----------

